# Rupes LK900e Mille Deluxe or LHR 15 Mll



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

So everyone,

Is the new Rupes Mille better than the LHR 15 Mll?

I want a Rupes basically so I need help choosing. Of course it matters about price but I will get the Mille if it's better.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

No one used both yet?

Thanks Rob


----------



## mbkite (May 15, 2011)

Rupes mk 2 is the flag ship polisher but the Mille looks good also
I only have the v1 and have no problems with them 
If this is a hobby like it is for me why not get both


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

mbkite said:


> Rupes mk 2 is the flag ship polisher but the Mille looks good also
> I only have the v1 and have no problems with them
> If this is a hobby like it is for me why not get both


Thanks, I know the MK 2 is the one however if I am correct I think the Mille is the new kid on the block and meant to be better. It was a hobby however I'm getting requests all the time to do my car please! :lol:


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

The Mille is Rupes answer to the Flex 3401. The Mille rotates in the opposite direction of the Flex. The Mille is gear driven to give you more power to remove defects faster.


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Rupes Mille is not beter then a Bigfoot mk2 its Just a different machine. 
-Mille has 5mm stroke ,mk2 has 15mm stroke so mk2.
-Mk2 will cover a bigger area in less time then Mille and wil finish better then mille.
-Mille wil correct paint a little bit faster
-Mille will keep on rotating no matter what ,mk2 can stop rotating on a curved/hollow panel 
-You wil Need to work more to “steer” the Mille ,Mk2 is much easer to steer.
Ive worked with both machines and i would buy a mk2 If i where you


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Ric325i said:


> Rupes Mille is not beter then a Bigfoot mk2 its Just a different machine.
> -Mille has 5mm stroke ,mk2 has 15mm stroke so mk2.
> -Mk2 will cover a bigger area in less time then Mille and wil finish better then mille.
> -Mille wil correct paint a little bit faster
> ...


Really?

Thank you for the advice. So the Mille is not a replacement as such?

If it cuts quicker and removes defects faster surely it is the machine to have.

Thanks again.
Rob


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

For 1 what car do you drive? Ive got a rockhard BMW paint and this can be corrected just fine with a Bigfoot . Believe me you wil be better of buying a mk2 15.
Cheaper ,works faster and is much nicer to handle.
Good correction and very good finisher ,think about it that not every Car needs heavy compounding but every Car does Need a great finish.
I currently own 6 machines and If i was convinced that the Mille was all that i would Just as easely buy machine number 7 but i know that i personaly would barely use it, because of All the others.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm sure this is teaching granny to suck eggs but......

Beware any reference to the "best" machine.

You could put me in Vettel's Ferrari or Hamilton's Mercedes but I wouldn't be winning any races. Which is the "best" machine? I have no idea because I doubt I'd be able to tell the difference. They're both awesome and beyond my driving capabilities.

If at all possible try and get some time actually using the machine you're looking to buy. I know that's difficult and not necessarily where you'll be in the future but it's probably better than spending £££££££'s blind.

At least you're getting some good info from people who have both machines.

To really stick a spanner in it......what makes it a Rupes only choice not another make?

It is, of course, none of my business, it's your money and your choice but is there no other manufacturer you'd consider?

To quote the Junkman:

Technique trumps product every time....

I hope you find the machine that suits you the "best" and delivers the results you're looking for while allowing you to enjoy the process for many years to come.

I promise I'm not being "awkward" or antagonistic, just trying to put another view on it.

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

AndyN01 said:


> I'm sure this is teaching granny to suck eggs but......
> 
> Beware any reference to the "best" machine.
> 
> ...


No mate that's fine!

I already have a DAS6 but just want something that bit better. The DAS6 is not the best to use and if another machine is better to use and does the job better and is more comfortable then that's perfect!

All the best use Rupes. If it does the trick for them I am sure it will for me!

I like the kit bundle you get with them too!

Rob


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Ric325i said:


> For 1 what care do you drive? Ive got a rockhard BMW paint and this can be corrected just fine with a Bigfoot . Believe me you wil be better of buying a mk2 15.
> Cheaper ,works faster and is much nicer to handle.
> Good correction and very good finisher ,think about it that not every Car needs heavy compounding but every Car does Need a great finish.
> I currently own 6 machines and If i was convinced that the Mille was all that i would Just as easely buy machine number 7 but i know that i personaly would barely use it, because of All the others.


Cheers Ric...

I got a 2017 BMW 440 in Sapphire Black! It just has light swirls now after a year! Will machine it later this month or early next!

The thing I don't like about my DAS6 is that on a arched area is stalls. Sometimes I just need to get half the pad on a section and it stops rotating. I know I need a smaller machine too but not yet.

The Mille doesn't stall but is a lot more expensive, now you have me wondering what to do! Cheers mate... :lol::lol::lol:

I have been offered a really good price for the Mille from a forum sponsor. 
The Mille was cheaper than the original price of the MK2 both deluxe kits!

Might message them and see what they can do the MK2 for then, that might make up my mind.

How about the Rupes Rotary? Opinion on that?

Thanks Rob


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Rob D 88 said:


> No mate that's fine!
> 
> I already have a DAS6 but just want something that bit better. The DAS6 is not the best to use and if another machine is better to use and does the job better and is more comfortable then that's perfect!
> 
> ...


Cheers Mate.

That makes sense.

OK, you've hit the nail on the head for you with "...the DAS6 is not the best to use..." so here's a few more questions that only you can answer:

Specifically what is it about the DAS6 that you don't like? 
Too heavy? Too many vibrations? What does "comfortable" feel like (can you try other machines - maybe someone on here lives locally and might lend you something)? Not enough oomph? Takes too long to get the job done? etc. etc.

AND

What is it about the results that you're not happy with?

With that info you can make a much better informed decision.

For instance; I've got 2 machines:

An Argos DA that was my "toe in the water" to start my machine polishing journey and a Flex PE14-2 rotary bought from the Personal Sales on here.

They are chalk & cheese in terms of build quality and just the feel and way they handle but each has their own strengths and is quite capable of getting the results.

I'm a big fan of Glare polishes and they like to work "warm" so the Flex is brilliant. If I'm doing a friends car with a "quick once over" with, say, Scholl S20 then the DA is easier to work with (although the Flex gives a better finish but requires MUCH more care and concentration).

Horses for courses.

Hope that helps a bit more.

Cheers.

Good Luck.

Andy.


----------



## Ciddy (Apr 7, 2014)

I've been looking at upgrading my DAS6 too. Had it a couple of years now and with better weather on the way it's almost time for the machine polisher to come out and play. Personally I've not had a chance to use the Mille but have had a few goes with a mates LHR15 Mk2, and I feel it's a great leap from from the DAS6 (comfort especially) so that's the route I'm looking to take once I find the best deal. eBay seems to have some great deals every now and again but I'm always reluctant for some reason buying expensive items from eBay. Anyone else know of any good deals on them?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Ciddy said:


> I've been looking at upgrading my DAS6 too. Had it a couple of years now and with better weather on the way it's almost time for the machine polisher to come out and play. Personally I've not had a chance to use the Mille but have had a few goes with a mates LHR15 Mk2, and I feel it's a great leap from from the DAS6 (comfort especially) so that's the route I'm looking to take once I find the best deal. eBay seems to have some great deals every now and again but I'm always reluctant for some reason buying expensive items from eBay. Anyone else know of any good deals on them?


If you can wait until Waxstock there should be some then......or if you can't wait lol
http://www.powertoolsalesuk.com/rupes-bigfoot-lhr-15-mark-ii-random-orbital-polisher-stn-kit.html

https://www.britemax-direct.co.uk/rupes-lhr15-bigfoot-mark-ii-230v-da-polisher-c2x19380237


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Rob D 88 said:


> Cheers Ric...
> I got a 2017 BMW 440 in Sapphire Black! It just has light swirls now after a year! Will machine it later this month or early next!
> 
> The thing I don't like about my DAS6 is that on a arched area is stalls. Sometimes I just need to get half the pad on a section and it stops rotating. I know I need a smaller machine too but not yet.
> ...


2017 BMW 440? Awesome machine!
Ive got a Rupes 18 Rotary but i hardly use it ,most of the detailing jobs i do are fairly new cars so i use mainly the mk2 machines. Most of the time they have enough power. If i have to choose in case of heavy paint corrction i would rather choose my Rotary then a Rupes Mille.
I find that the mk2 machines hardly have an issue with pad stalling on curved panels.
Plz do youreself a big favor and go to an store to work an panel with both machines to find out witch machine you like the best . 
Then you go home with an mk2 Bigfoot you will see:wall:


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Ciddy said:


> ....... I'm always reluctant for some reason buying expensive items from eBay. Anyone else know of any good deals on them?......


My view is we have a number of great suppliers who support our forum and have a solid track record of reliability and quality service. Look how many "thank you" and "great service" posts there are.

They support us, it's reasonable for us to support them.

I'll always go for this over saving a few quid. Obviously if there's a huge price difference that's different but I'll go for the "genuine, honest, specialist little guy" every time.

Just my opinion.

Andy.


----------



## Ciddy (Apr 7, 2014)

AndyN01 said:


> My view is we have a number of great suppliers who support our forum and have a solid track record of reliability and quality service. Look how many "thank you" and "great service" posts there are.
> 
> They support us, it's reasonable for us to support them.
> 
> ...


This is what I will be doing today. Checking prices and stock availability from those that support here. Luckily not a busy in the office so plenty of time to browse and find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Ric325i said:


> 2017 BMW 440? Awesome machine!
> Ive got a Rupes 18 Rotary but i hardly use it ,most of the detailing jobs i do are fairly new cars so i use mainly the mk2 machines. Most of the time they have enough power. If i have to choose in case of heavy paint corrction i would rather choose my Rotary then a Rupes Mille.
> I find that the mk2 machines hardly have an issue with pad stalling on curved panels.
> Plz do youreself a big favor and go to an store to work an panel with both machines to find out witch machine you like the best .
> Then you go home with an mk2 Bigfoot you will see:wall:


Yeah I love my car! Looks good with the Full Opal White interior. Sounds good and goes good!

I have been speaking with another Detailer who is saying the complete opposite to you.
I see a video the other day and the MK2 does not stall a lot from what I could see. My DAS6 is useless. I know I haven't tried but from videos I have seen the force drive seems to make it less work by making less passes.

As I already have a DA albeit a entry level one should't I just go for something that bit different?

I don't have anywhere local where I can test the two.

Thanks Rob


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Well Rob so many people so many opinions . Forensic detailing has a review on youtube.




See 17:44 "the tool fights you a bit more" and the comment "the tool walks you around a little bit" . Thats exact what i noticed and did not like about this (over) expensive machine.
Well Just my opinion...


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Ric325i said:


> Well Rob so many people so many opinions . Forensic detailing has a review on youtube.
> RUPES Mille LK900E Bigfoot Machine Polisher Review Demo - YouTube
> See 17:44 "the tool fights you a bit more" and the comment "the tool walks you around a little bit" . Thats exact what i noticed and did not like about this (over) expensive machine.
> Well Just my opinion...


Thanks Ric.

I have already seen that video, I have seen the Rupes tutorial and they do say you must keep the pad well lubricated in order to stop that. So I take it the new Rupes polishes that are designed for it are very slippery and spread forever.

I don't know, I just know I have been offered a mega deal and its close in price to the LHR 15 MK2 which is on average about £150 cheaper normally.

Decisions decisions!

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Rob D 88 said:


> Yeah I love my car! Looks good with the Full Opal White interior. Sounds good and goes good!
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Hi Rob.

It's a real headache isn't it  

My choice of a rotary was because I use Glare and that likes warmth on application so it was quite straightforward.

Now this is a bit of guesswork but.....

You have a (gorgeous :thumb: :driver BMW.

Is has hard paint?

Are you mechanically sympathetic and have the time and patience to learn the use of a rotary?

It won't bog down.

You can get pads down to 1" and extension bars to reach all sorts of little areas.

You do have to exercise caution but I really don't feel that they will destroy your paint in the blink of an eye unless you're not following sensible precautions.

This guide by guru Dave KG makes an interesting read

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=66024

I haven't used a forced rotary but gather that they can be wonderful. I think there are pad (size) restrictions?????

Unless I've missed it we don't know where you are so there may be someone on here who lives very close who might be able to help.

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Another thing that everyone always seems to ignore is *why* the machine you're currently using is bogging down and why DA's stall on curves.

People always seem to act like that's a bad thing, but it's by design to stop you burning through thin areas of paint. If you're frequently stalling out your DAS6 then maybe a forced rotation machine isn't the best idea, as then you'll end up with the pad being forced to rotate on these thin areas of paint, potentially leading to strike through.

Maybe therefore you're better off sticking with a regular DA like you're used to, but with a bit more power. Which leads you back to the 15 MKII.

If you stall the MKII then it's just a case of modifying your technique. :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

MBRuss said:


> Another thing that everyone always seems to ignore is *why* the machine you're currently using is bogging down and why DA's stall on curves.
> 
> People always seem to act like that's a bad thing, but it's by design to stop you burning through thin areas of paint. If you're frequently stalling out your DAS6 then maybe a forced rotation machine isn't the best idea, as then you'll end up with the pad being forced to rotate on these thin areas of paint, potentially leading to strike through.
> 
> ...


It's not like that. I don't get pad stall in the curves etc..jet sometimes I like to confess away slightly on edges and use the edge of the pad and it is completely useless.

I know I will be absolutely fine with a Rotary but unless you are cutting hard all the time I don't see the need. Maybe in the future.

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

AndyN01 said:


> Hi Rob.
> 
> It's a real headache isn't it
> 
> ...


Yeah I am 100% confident I have the skills for a Rotary but not sure I need something like that. Maybe in the future I will grab one if I find myself doing more cars.

I ordered the Rupes Mille Deluxe... I will get some practice on my Dad's Clio as is s new machine. He don't car about he's work car so perfect to test!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Enjoy the Mille Deluxe.

And a test car - brilliant.

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## Ric325i (May 5, 2015)

Good Luck and plz let us know what youre findings are.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Ric325i said:


> Good Luck and plz let us know what youre findings are.


Thanks Ric.

Yeah for sure I will update in due course!

I will hopefully test it on RED Clio 06 plate! Never washed, dull and full of swirls!


----------



## Joel79 (May 15, 2016)

I had mille and sold it after few weeks. It doesnt work with microfiber pads and it corrects slower than 15-21. I have the whole bigfoot lineup from nano to 21 and rotary so its useless to me.


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Joel79 said:


> I had mille and sold it after few weeks. It doesnt work with microfiber pads and it corrects slower than 15-21. I have the whole bigfoot lineup from nano to 21 and rotary so its useless to me.


Suspect it's the same as with Flex 3401, MF-pads doesn't work very god with forced rotation. 
However wool pads should work perfectly fine and provide a high level of cut if needed.

In your case as you have the whole bigfoot lineup incl. the rotary I agree that the Mille is not needed and somewhat useless.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

IMHO despite Rupes being a brand leader, their supply and support of information was poor for the Mille 900K.
Mille has been designed as a system and very well engineered. The machine has innovations on the FR side. They have designed pads and compounds (slow to be available) for the tool to cope better with the FR torque and temperature factors.
Already seen a review where Rupes pad was used with Scholl, so the opinion summary given was flawed.
The Mille system sits between the Rotary and the LHR15MK2 and each either side does their job better. Mille will cut quicker with less work with the right compound and wool or MF pad, not the blue foam.
Its a very good machine, but buy the LHR15MK2 first.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Itstony said:


> IMHO despite Rupes being a brand leader, their supply and support of information was poor for the Mille 900K.
> Mille has been designed as a system and very well engineered. The machine has innovations on the FR side. They have designed pads and compounds (slow to be available) for the tool to cope better with the FR torque and temperature factors.
> Already seen a review where Rupes pad was used with Scholl, so the opinion summary given was flawed.
> The Mille system sits between the Rotary and the LHR15MK2 and each either side does their job better. Mille will cut quicker with less work with the right compound and wool or MF pad, not the blue foam.
> Its a very good machine, but buy the LHR15MK2 first.


Thanks Tony...

Thought I would just give the Mille a try something very different from my DAS6. Hopefully it does what I want, already just from picking up you can tell the quality compared to the DAS6. It just feels right!










Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Yes good bit of kit Rob, just be sure to only use the compounds supplied with those Rupes pads. They are designed with more R&D, time and money than realised by most to compensate for the FR and the temp concern. 
Suggest you go get a few more of those wool pads from JH at Slims and ask him to save some litre bottles when they arrive soon. :thumb:


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Finally got round to using the Mille the weekend.

First impressions were S**T this is really different. It did take me for a ride at first until I got the hang of it and then I loved it. 
I was working on a friends 08 Red Honda Civic Type R so I only needed the yellow foam pad and yellow polish.

I cut and finished really well. I am super happy with the results and so was he I will get a few pics up later. Much better to use close to edges etc with the smaller throw. Next time I will try it with a different pads and polish to see how it goes!

Rob


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Great to hear that Rob.

Enjoy yourself :buffer: :thumb: 

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## Rob D 88 (May 24, 2016)

Some results with the Mille...






































Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------

